# April / May Turning Challenge



## Steve in VA

Our next challenge is inspired by @barry richardson and his latest creation, DIW - Frankenstein, which can be seen on this thread:






DIW Frankenstein


I mentioned finding a chunk of DIW here; https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-free-wood-did-you-find-today.41277/page-30 Here is the result, It was a real pain, If I had realized how much, I don't think I would have taken it on. Got started and the outside pretty close to shaped, and parts...



woodbarter.com





I've always love gnarly, mangled, cracked, burly pieces and often the more the better. The contest is simple, with only two requirements beyond it being turned :


You must show at least two pictures: One of the original piece of wood and one of the finished piece. A before and after if you will.
The piece must contain a crack, void, inclusion, or some other "defect" as some may refer to these characteristics. The defects can be "fixed" in some manner or left as is; dealer's choice.
Ultimately, just as Barry did, let's see who can take the nastiest piece of wood and turn it into a special piece!

Contest will run through the end of the day on Sunday May 15th. We'll miss you on this one @Barb !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hmmm 
Darn @ScoutDog done stoled my ugly stick. Heya, why not give one of them thar pieces a whirl? I may dig round and find sommat grungy bits and dust off my bigger lathe and see what I can toss across the carport...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Sounds like a fun one Steve, I've got an ugly piece all ready to go, maybe...


----------



## Barb

This sounds like a great challenge. I have so many pieces that would fit the bill, if they weren't already packed away lol. Have fun everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Is there a 2nd prize for the most damage done to the turning area and/or medical bills?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## trc65

Bob Ireland said:


> Is there a 2nd prize for the most damage done to the turning area and/or medical bills?


Only if you can post a video of the aforementioned damage as it occurred!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Mike Hill

I's gots some ugly pieces just itching for an opportunity like this. Where's LIl Mikey's PLUCK juice!


----------



## JerseyHighlander

I "turn" my bowls around and around as I'm roughing them out with the carving axe and adze... but I get the feeling that's not what you mean. I never get to play with the the cool kids. You guys want to find me when the electricity goes out, I'll be in the carving forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Springpole lathes don't take electricity... still qualifies as a hand tool, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Springpole lathes don't take electricity... still qualifies as a hand tool, right?


I've wanted to make one for years but I think I prefer the treadle/flywheel version. Should be the perfect fixture for my vintage barn/shop when I move north.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Well, I can't exactly tell how many people are in and how many are nibblers, But at Steve's prodding, I'm in. Since this is kind of one of my specialties, (I have already done dozens of this style over the years) it seems like I have an unfair advantage, I am asking not to be included in the voting competition, glad to post my process and piece though, and hope we have lots of participation, also glad to share any tips I can offer..... time to get out your ugly stick everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

As far as I know, I am gonna give this a spin. My wife will let you know...  
I have material for about 40 to 50 tries due to my wood salvaging tendencies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> As far as I know, I am gonna give this a spin. My wife will let you know...
> I have material for about 40 to 50 tries due to my wood salvaging tendencies.


And that there is the truth!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Decided to spin something up since It was cold and damp here in TN. This is a chunk of oak stump, little bug work, little rot, little burl, a few cracks, maybe a little spalt. This wasn't terribly nasty but it was handy and my first serious attempt at turning on this larger harbor freight lathe. I have a little more time before final day but ... at least I have an entry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Let's see if I get time to sling something across the carport off something uglier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I see those license plates. Got any 71 and 72?


----------



## JerseyHighlander

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Decided to spin something up since It was cold and damp here in TN. This is a chunk of oak stump, little bug work, little rot, little burl, a few cracks, maybe a little spalt. This wasn't terribly nasty but it was handy and my first serious attempt at turning on this larger harbor freight lathe. I have a little more time before final day but ... at least I have an entry.
> 
> View attachment 225292
> 
> View attachment 225293
> 
> View attachment 225294
> 
> View attachment 225295
> 
> View attachment 225296
> 
> View attachment 225297
> 
> View attachment 225298
> 
> View attachment 225299
> 
> View attachment 225300
> 
> View attachment 225301


That's a purdy chunk o wood. Any idea what kind of oak? And don't say "ugly oak".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's a purdy chunk o wood. Any idea what kind of oak? And don't say "ugly oak".


Best I recall, red oak. I saved that chunk of oak from a jobsite. Ruined an old chainsaw that day. Got too deep into the dirt too many times. Blessing in disguise, wound up with a stihl 660 clone.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I see those license plates. Got any 71 and 72?


Will have to look tomorrow. And maybe a few more days... I have plates stuck everywhere. A few here and a few there.


----------



## trc65

Nice looking piece of oak! There's something about "aged" oak that speaks to me. 

After seeing yours, I may have to try some. I've got some old 8" square, "rough" white oak beams from our old barn. Maybe perfect for the challenge if I can get a piece cut without any nails.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Nice looking piece of oak! There's something about "aged" oak that speaks to me.
> 
> After seeing yours, I may have to try some. I've got some old 8" square, "rough" white oak beams from our old barn. Maybe perfect for the challenge if I can get a piece cut without any nails.


Do nails count for the challenge? That would rank as a challenging defect in my book! Light cuts for carbide may work if you have spare cutters...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

And we’re off to the races with the first entry and the typical WB Banter; love it!!!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Nails a'int cellulose! Iff'n I've got an entry then nails would disqualify. Now iff'n I don't have an entry - it Don't matter! It's a matter of self preservation!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Nails a'int cellulose! Iff'n I've got an entry then nails would disqualify. Now iff'n I don't have an entry - it Don't matter! It's a matter of self preservation!


May have been a mite bit of nose tweaking there. I wouldn't attempt that either. At least not with a wood lathe where I had to stand in front of it and catch the little chunks of steel as they came off at speed.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I see those license plates. Got any 71 and 72?


So far, 66 then a skip to about 79 with the stickers instead of the stamped dates. Stamped dates get taken quickly. My plates are the culls. The wife was thinking about using them for crafts. I was hoping to find a way to limit my available workload but ... no joy in mudville so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Try number 2. Pine gall A la @Jonkou. Still needs the center drilled for the oil lamp. I don't have my oil lamp yet so waiting to drill to exact diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Try number 2. Pine gall A la @Jonkou. Still needs the center drilled for the oil lamp. I don't have my oil lamp yet so waiting to drill to exact diameter.
> 
> View attachment 225353
> 
> View attachment 225354
> 
> View attachment 225355
> 
> View attachment 225356
> 
> View attachment 225357
> 
> View attachment 225358
> 
> View attachment 225359
> 
> View attachment 225360
> 
> View attachment 225361
> 
> View attachment 225362


Very cool! The peanut butter cookies look tasty too. :)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Great mix of knarly and nice! 

Forget the lamp though, I want some of those peanut butter cookies! Actually, this must be the week for peanut butter cookies, I've been eating off a batch all week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I wondered who would ask. Yep, they are excellent. The wife ran a couple bakeries when she was younger. I ain't losing weight from her cooking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I wondered who would ask. Yep, they are excellent. The wife ran a couple bakeries when she was younger. I ain't losing weight from her cooking!


Have to remember about the bakery wife next time I'm up your way!  Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Try number 2. Pine gall A la @Jonkou. Still needs the center drilled for the oil lamp. I don't have my oil lamp yet so waiting to drill to exact diameter.
> 
> View attachment 225353
> 
> View attachment 225354
> 
> View attachment 225355
> 
> View attachment 225356
> 
> View attachment 225357
> 
> View attachment 225358
> 
> View attachment 225359
> 
> View attachment 225360
> 
> View attachment 225361
> 
> View attachment 225362


Cool looking piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Try number 2. Pine gall A la @Jonkou. Still needs the center drilled for the oil lamp. I don't have my oil lamp yet so waiting to drill to exact diameter.
> 
> View attachment 225353
> 
> View attachment 225354
> 
> View attachment 225355
> 
> View attachment 225356
> 
> View attachment 225357
> 
> View attachment 225358
> 
> View attachment 225359
> 
> View attachment 225360
> 
> View attachment 225361
> 
> View attachment 225362


Nice turning but those cookies are the winner!


----------



## Jonkou

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Try number 2. Pine gall A la @Jonkou. Still needs the center drilled for the oil lamp. I don't have my oil lamp yet so waiting to drill to exact diameter.
> 
> View attachment 225353


Unique chunk o wood Frank but more interested in these, are they legs supporting the lathe or something worth cleaning up to get a good look at for lamp blanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Jonkou said:


> Unique chunk o wood Frank but more interested in these, are they legs supporting the lathe or something worth cleaning up to get a good look at for lamp blanks?
> 
> View attachment 225414




they were the legs of this work bench. The top is stood behind the lathe at the moment. That is willow. A smidge soft and stringy I think. Doesn't polish worth a darn without a couple gallons of sealer. I don't recall there being any good color changes in that. Cream with a pinkish heartwood as I recall.


----------



## Jonkou

Thanks, sturdy looking legs… never know when your gonna find the good stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

They are quartered sections of the neighbors tree trunk. The tree was about 34 inch diameter dbh with slight buttressing. I am keeping an eye out. Am considering attempting a small vacuum kiln for bowl blank size work. That is likely a year or two down the road but it would allow me to toss pretty stuff up for grabs a lot faster. I have been watching for nice / nasty stuff


----------



## Mike Hill

That's his Fred Flintstone Lathe Stand!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Went looking for some ugly sticks today, this pile is all root balls, they can make nice ugly vessels, but I could not find any with good symmetry that weren't huge, too big for me or the lathe to handle.
;


I did find a couple of pieces with good potential though, but only about 8" diameter. One is some kind of citrus, and the other is a mystery till I cut into it, and then it still might be...



more to follow..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## William Tanner

Well, I had not really planned to enter anything for this challenge mainly because I didn't have an ugly piece of wood. This sample isn't too ungly but thought I would give it a go. A late season heavy wet snow broke a branch off of my brother's ornamental cherry tree and I fished this wood out of his garbage yesterday and turned it this morning. It is five inches tall. It is wet and looking forward to seeing how it warps.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson

I started on the citrus chunk yesterday, used one of Jerry's nifty spur plates to grab it between centers;



Then turned a tenon for my 5" chuck jaws



and roughed out the outside to the basic form I'm going with,



In general, citrus wood is kinda boring in color, and gets gray stain when it sits for a while, and the burl eyes don't tend to be pronounced, but maybe some finish will perk it up. Also wanted to mention the tool in the last picture, a 3/16" cutter in a 1/2" length of keystock from Ace hardware, works great for roughing in seasoned wood. because of the small cutter, it doesn't jerk you around too bad when roughing, very easy to make, just need a drill press, and a tap to thread the set screw hole... I have used it for the last 15 years, and it will probably last me the rest of my life, other than replacing the cutter...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

barry richardson said:


> I started on the citrus chunk yesterday, used one of Jerry's nifty spur plates to grab it between centers;
> View attachment 225615
> Then turned a tenon for my 5" chuck jaws
> View attachment 225616
> and roughed out the outside to the basic form I'm going with,
> View attachment 225617
> In general, citrus wood is kinda boring in color, and gets gray stain when it sits for a while, and the burl eyes don't tend to be pronounced, but maybe some finish will perk it up. Also wanted to mention the tool in the last picture, a 3/16" cutter in a 1/2" length of keystock from Ace hardware, works great for roughing in seasoned wood. because of the small cutter, it doesn't jerk you around too bad when roughing, very easy to make, just need a drill press, and a tap to thread the set screw hole... I have used it for the last 15 years, and it will probably last me the rest of my life, other than replacing the cutter...


This is pretty cool. For a split second, thought you had Fred Flintstone’s transmission on display.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

William Tanner said:


> This is pretty cool. For a split second, thought you had Fred Flintstone’s transmission on display.


yea, looks like a dinosaur bone!


----------



## barry richardson

A few more pics; off the lathe now, the pith is nice and tight, in general I have very little problem with the pith in endgrain HFs, no need to fear them.



and a couple of pics of the finished piece;





it ended up being a rather unusual form. gotta work with what ya got.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

barry richardson said:


> I started on the citrus chunk yesterday, used one of Jerry's nifty spur plates to grab it between centers;
> View attachment 225615
> Then turned a tenon for my 5" chuck jaws
> View attachment 225616
> and roughed out the outside to the basic form I'm going with,
> View attachment 225617
> In general, citrus wood is kinda boring in color, and gets gray stain when it sits for a while, and the burl eyes don't tend to be pronounced, but maybe some finish will perk it up. Also wanted to mention the tool in the last picture, a 3/16" cutter in a 1/2" length of keystock from Ace hardware, works great for roughing in seasoned wood. because of the small cutter, it doesn't jerk you around too bad when roughing, very easy to make, just need a drill press, and a tap to thread the set screw hole... I have used it for the last 15 years, and it will probably last me the rest of my life, other than replacing the cutter...


Funny how you mentioned the citrus wood...The piece I am eyeing, if I get a round to it, is citrus.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You knew it was coming...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Decided to spin something up since It was cold and damp here in TN. This is a chunk of oak stump, little bug work, little rot, little burl, a few cracks, maybe a little spalt. This wasn't terribly nasty but it was handy and my first serious attempt at turning on this larger harbor freight lathe. I have a little more time before final day but ... at least I have an entry.
> 
> View attachment 225292
> 
> View attachment 225293
> 
> View attachment 225294
> 
> View attachment 225295
> 
> View attachment 225296
> 
> View attachment 225297
> 
> View attachment 225298
> 
> View attachment 225299
> 
> View attachment 225300
> 
> View attachment 225301


do you want to sell that stack of license plates under your lathe


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

vegas urban lumber said:


> do you want to sell that stack of license plates under your lathe


Another thread


----------



## Lou Currier

Who’s idea was this crappy wood challenge  This  is beating the out of me but it’s coming along now that @2feathers Creative Making gave me a round tuit

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Oh! And like @barry richardson i too used @Nubsnstubs chuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Oh! And like @barry richardson i too used @Nubsnstubs chuck.


Cmon Guys, it's a "Chuck Plate". Thank you both for the mentions, @barry richardson and @Lou Currier. Now, all that's needed is all the others that have one to mention the Chuck Plate in use by them. I was starting to think they were falling into black holes never to be heard of again.  Now, you need to mention the TSS, guys...... ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Who’s idea was this crappy wood challenge  This  is beating the out of me but it’s coming along now that @2feathers Creative Making gave me a round tuitView attachment 225731
> View attachment 225732
> View attachment 225733


@Lou Currier , I didn't look at your piece mounted in post 51. Now that I have, a word of advice. You do not need those screws to be out as far as you have them with that pretty clean looking top. You should always leave all the screws in the CP, and have only about 3/8" sticking out unless you have an awful natural edge to mount. Then use them how you like. ........... . Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ok @Steve in VA , I have a piece I started about 2 years ago. It fits the criteria of a piece of crap wood. It is not finished as I didn't really know what I wanted to do with it just yet. I do not have a before picture, but when it is complete, it will still look like a piece of crap wood, except it will have some smooth areas and will be hogged out. If it's acceptable, I'll go ahead and post a picture of it now, and then one when I'm done. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Lou Currier , I didn't look at your piece mounted in post 51. Now that I have, a word of advice. You do not need those screws to be out as far as you have them with that pretty clean looking top. You should always leave all the screws in the CP, and have only about 3/8" sticking out unless you have an awful natural edge to mount. Then use them how you like. ........... . Jerry(in Tucson)


After I looked at it and started at that point in the turning I thought it would have been better to move the pins to the center holes but it was working so I didn’t mess with it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> After I looked at it and started at that point in the turning I thought it would have been better to move the pins to the center holes but it was working so I didn’t mess with it.


Since I invented it back in 2010, I have never taken any screws out. Leave them screwed in unless you need to reach the surface of the wood. If you look at Barry's post #43, that's where they should be at all times unless you are working a natural edge. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Cmon Guys, it's a "Chuck Plate". Thank you both for the mentions, @barry richardson and @Lou Currier. Now, all that's needed is all the others that have one to mention the Chuck Plate in use by them. I was starting to think they were falling into black holes never to be heard of again.  Now, you need to mention the TSS, guys...... ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


There should be a few of them in use on this challenge... I have yet to go beyond turning between centers. I have a face Plate somewhere. That would allow me to start a few hollow forms or at least a bowl or two. 
Not that I would ever finish them but...


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> There should be a few of them in use on this challenge... I have yet to go beyond turning between centers. I have a face Plate somewhere. That would allow me to start a few hollow forms or at least a bowl or two.
> Not that I would ever finish them but...


Frank, if you had my Chuck Plate, you could throw those antique face plates into the scrap bin. Just saying....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yes, I know, I been looking at those things. You have a way of solving several problems at once with those and the TSS. Yes, I examined those as well. I will try to work up a few pieces and then use the excuse to go for the gold! I tend to enjoy weird. If I wanted a salad bowl, they sell em at dollar general for 5.99 plus tax. The handmade part is what they don't sell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

barry richardson said:


> Went looking for some ugly sticks today, this pile is all root balls, they can make nice ugly vessels, but I could not find any with good symmetry that weren't huge, too big for me or the lathe to handle.
> ;View attachment 225556
> I did find a couple of pieces with good potential though, but only about 8" diameter. One is some kind of citrus, and the other is a mystery till I cut into it, and then it still might be...
> View attachment 225558
> more to follow..
> 
> View attachment 225557


So much for not having any stock. And I thought my yard was full... of course living in a kiln means you don't lose too much to rot. (Or spalt very easily)


----------



## barry richardson

2feathers Creative Making said:


> So much for not having any stock. And I thought my yard was full... of course living in a kiln means you don't lose too much to rot. (Or spalt very easily)


Thank God it's not my yard, it is a wood dump/recycle operation where they make mulch on an industrial scale, among other things.... and which I troll regulary. They don't like to put rootballs in their wood chippers so they get separated out, thus the mountain of rootballs...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Would have a shot at chipping rocks instead of roots. I really didn't think it was your yard and yet, it sorta is. Would have a marital problem if I lived close to that pile...


----------



## Steve in VA

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok @Steve in VA , I have a piece I started about 2 years ago. It fits the criteria of a piece of crap wood. It is not finished as I didn't really know what I wanted to do with it just yet. I do not have a before picture, but when it is complete, it will still look like a piece of crap wood, except it will have some smooth areas and will be hogged out. If it's acceptable, I'll go ahead and post a picture of it now, and then one when I'm done. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Come on in and join the party Jerry; the more the merrier!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Steve in VA said:


> Come on in and join the party Jerry; the more the merrier!


Ok, thanks, and I'll have a picture shortly before evening of what it looks like before I start turning on it again...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ok Y'all, here is my piece i'm gonna go with. As you can see, I did a pretty good job of hiding what I did to it a couple years ago. It still needs a little work on the inside, and then dress up the bottom after the tenon is removed. I think I

I'm gonna need to use something like a dremel or angle grinder to bring out some of the color on the exterior. It's a piece of Catclaw when spinning should be about 12" OD. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Here is one of the pieces I'm working on. A branch of black locust found in the back of the shed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Some progress today. The hole is centered at just over 3" ID, but actual opening is 3X4". The inside flares to over 6" forming a bell shape. I only did that because I could. There will be no more turning other than removing the tenon and embellishing the bottom some. 
I found out why I stopped on it awhile back. There was a piece that broke off that I glued back on. It really wasn't necessary to do that as it would have blended in with the rest of it....... 














I sure it's Catclaw, but it sure looks like 100 year old desert cured Mesquite. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Hey! Look, there is a face in this piece

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Hey! Look, there is a face in this piece
> 
> View attachment 225817


Boy, that's one ugly face. How much time did you spend looking to find that? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA

There are going to be some great entries in this one!!!


----------



## Steve in VA

Here’s what I’m thinking of starting with. Time will tell…..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Hey! Look, there is a face in this piece
> 
> View attachment 225817


Now that you pointed out the face, I see an entire bust.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Some progress today. The hole is centered at just over 3" ID, but actual opening is 3X4". The inside flares to over 6" forming a bell shape. I only did that because I could. There will be no more turning other than removing the tenon and embellishing the bottom some.
> I found out why I stopped on it awhile back. There was a piece that broke off that I glued back on. It really wasn't necessary to do that as it would have blended in with the rest of it.......
> View attachment 225812
> 
> 
> View attachment 225813
> 
> 
> View attachment 225814
> 
> I sure it's Catclaw, but it sure looks like 100 year old desert cured Mesquite. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


Like it. What do folks usually use a piece like this for? Jist asking fer a friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

There are a lot of cool looking pieces in this challenge.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

This has had a deleterious effect on my spare time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Like it. What do folks usually use a piece like this for? Jist asking fer a friend


Wait till it's done, Frank. Then you can determine if it's something worth having around the house. Maybe sell it for a half million bucks as a work of art. My problem is I don't have a half Mil to put in it to make it worth that. 
I do have one idea of what to do to make it worth at least $20. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Now that everyone is pointing out what they "see", my first thought was it is Kuato. 

Bonus points to anyone who knows who Kuato is without giggling it!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm...Kuato? I believe I do but don't "recall"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Wait till it's done, Frank. Then you can determine if it's something worth having around the house. Maybe sell it for a half million bucks as a work of art. My problem is I don't have a half Mil to put in it to make it worth that.
> I do have one idea of what to do to make it worth at least $20. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Will be watching. I like the odd and unusual.


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmm...Kuato? I believe I do but don't "recall"


I’m having a TOTAL lapse in memory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Some progress today. The hole is centered at just over 3" ID, but actual opening is 3X4". The inside flares to over 6" forming a bell shape. I only did that because I could. There will be no more turning other than removing the tenon and embellishing the bottom some.
> I found out why I stopped on it awhile back. There was a piece that broke off that I glued back on. It really wasn't necessary to do that as it would have blended in with the rest of it.......
> View attachment 225812
> 
> 
> View attachment 225813
> 
> 
> View attachment 225814
> 
> I sure it's Catclaw, but it sure looks like 100 year old desert cured Mesquite. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


@Nubsnstubs , Jerry, that sure is ugly, in a very beautiful sense!!!!


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Now that everyone is pointing out what they "see", my first thought was it is Kuato.
> 
> Bonus points to anyone who knows who Kuato is without giggling it!


Was that the little dude from the movie Total Recall?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

barry richardson said:


> Was that the little dude from the movie Total Recall?


Yep. That's the one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That's a cutie!


----------



## trc65

Here's my first entry (may have more than one), a really, really open form in black locust. Around 8" tall.

Starting pics:

Just getting it round and seeing what I had to work with.





Outside turned and the form is opening up as I hollow it out.





A form with two faces. This is the ugly side!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Here are the pretty pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Here are the pretty pictures.
> 
> View attachment 225971
> 
> View attachment 225973
> 
> View attachment 225972
> 
> View attachment 225974


Wow! I'm amazed you were able to keep that together! Pretty impressive. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Here are the pretty pictures.
> 
> View attachment 225971
> 
> View attachment 225973
> 
> View attachment 225972
> 
> View attachment 225974


I believe that will qualify as an open form. Nice job dodging the chunks! Very nice job keeping it together. Bet that wanted to test the play in your lathe's drive bearings!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Here are the pretty pictures.
> 
> View attachment 225971
> 
> View attachment 225973
> 
> View attachment 225972
> 
> View attachment 225974



That's fantastic Tim and I was thinking the same thing as Barb was about keeping it together. Looking forward to your second entry if this is any indication!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Well done! Did you use any sort of steady when hollowing?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Didn't use a steady, there wasn't a consistent surface for it to ride on and I was worried it would increase vibrations while hollowing. The interior was mostly solid wood, so had decent support while cutting. Just worked about an inch of depth at a time and once cut to final thickness didn't touch those areas again.

The great thing about these open forms is they "auto eject" the shavings while hollowing so you aren't stopping as often!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Rounded out on the bandsaw and mounted up. We'll see how this goes........

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## 2feathers Creative Making




----------



## Nubsnstubs

A couple days ago, I was doing some more turning on my Crap Wood. I don't know what I did, but I got bit. I guess I got a little too close to that bust Barb saw and it let me know. Anyway, the impact with my hand actually knocked it off center while I was removing the tenon and trying to make that finial I mentioned. I tried to recenter it, but to no avail. I took it off the lathe and will hand sand until I like what I see. I do have video of that incident, but haven't viewed it yet. The damage to my hand was about the same blood lose as you would get from a diabetic blood sample people used to do a lot.

Here are a few pictures.







Still have a bunch of sanding to do, but it's close. I need to do something with that nub that was going to be the finial. 

I'll post the video of my slap down by the Bust. hehehe. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Glad you’re ok and it wasn’t worse than it was! I’m looking forward to seeing the final outcome and you’ll have a great story and some history with the piece!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## duncsuss

Nubsnstubs said:


> A couple days ago, I was doing some more turning on my Crap Wood. I don't know what I did, but I got bit. I guess I got a little too close to that bust Barb saw and it let me know.



Ouch ... glad it was no worse than this, and it was not too high a price for the lesson.


----------



## William Tanner

I didn't think I had any junk wood but this one has been hiding in plan sight. Not sure what kind of wood but I cut and brought it home years ago. I think I will have to give up on it. I think I was able to push my bowl gouge all the way to the face plate.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Well that would certainly qualify for this contest!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Steve in VA said:


> Well that would certainly qualify for this contest!!!!


Funny man. I was turning away, out of the line of fire, and heard a crash. Pretty good chunk flew off. Not visited the impact zone yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

William Tanner said:


> I didn't think I had any junk wood but this one has been hiding in plan sight. Not sure what kind of wood but I cut and brought it home years ago. I think I will have to give up on it. I think I was able to push my bowl gouge all the way to the face plate.
> 
> View attachment 226013
> 
> View attachment 226014


Hey Bill, that's my kind of wood. Can you stabilize it? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## William Tanner

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey Bill, that's my kind of wood. Can you stabilize it? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I’m sure it could be done but don’t have the stuff to do it. I do have a friend who does. Will show it to him and see what he says. Another picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Hi Bill, just a thought...

If stabilizing is a no go, do you have enough sound material around the perimeter to cut into smaller blanks and abandon the middle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Hi Bill, just a thought...
> 
> If stabilizing is a no go, do you have enough sound material around the perimeter to cut into smaller blanks and abandon the middle?


I took it over to a buddy who does a lot of casting and Stabilizing. He has been working alot with grape vines and sage brush. Also has been selling to wineries. Just nothing left in the center and we both agreed that it probably wasn’t worth messing with. There is some wood around the edges but probably won’t mess with it. Have lots of projects and good wood that needs attention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

got this olive stump I'm gonna try soon as I get around to it. Hopefully I can find a contiguous area where I can use my steady rest with it, gotta have it for something like this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jolie0708

Cool pieces yall, I'll try and find something ugly & see if I can do anything with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

I have a second challenge piece if that is legal. This is very wet sweet gum. A wind storm broke this branch off of the next door neighbor's tree. This goblet is seven inches tall. 

The owners see this tree as a nuisance and it is coming down this summer. I get the wood, which is cool because the tree is only about 50 feet from my shed. There will be plenty for the club.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

barry richardson said:


> got this olive stump I'm gonna try soon as I get around to it. Hopefully I can find a contiguous area where I can use my steady rest with it, gotta have it for something like this...
> View attachment 226036






And One for you as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

As a mater of fact I did get around to it yesterday Frank! Here she is chucked up;



Another pic of the shape I went with, managed to get a track near the top that was relatively smooth for the steady rest wheels to track in. Hollowing went surprisingly well and I got it hollowed, and sanded on the outside to 320 grit. 



 As I was congratulating myself on keeping it together, and parting it off, the parting tool bound in the deep cut, was drawn into the piece and it came apart. Only a couple of solid areas holding it together and they snapped, (olive is very brittle) the good news it broke into 2 pieces pretty cleanly and not a bunch of pieces, and it allowed me to give the inside a good sanding. After a session on the operating table, I got it put back together with the help of CA and epoxy, and some bicycle inner tubes for giant rubber band clamps. Im finishing it up today, will have some finished photos soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA

This challenge is getting more and more interesting by the day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

barry richardson said:


> As a mater of fact I did get around to it yesterday Frank! Here she is chucked up;
> View attachment 226185
> Another pic of the shape I went with, managed to get a track near the top that was relatively smooth for the steady rest wheels to track in. Hollowing went surprisingly well and I got it hollowed, and sanded on the outside to 320 grit.
> 
> View attachment 226186 As I was congratulating myself on keeping it together, and parting it off, the parting tool bound in the deep cut, was drawn into the piece and it came apart. Only a couple of solid areas holding it together and they snapped, (olive is very brittle) the good news it broke into 2 pieces pretty cleanly and not a bunch of pieces, and it allowed me to give the inside a good sanding. After a session on the operating table, I got it put back together with the help of CA and epoxy, and some bicycle inner tubes for giant rubber band clamps. Im finishing it up today, will have some finished photos soon.
> View attachment 226187


That's a massive piece of olive! I'm glad it broke cleanly. It's going to look sweet. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

barry richardson said:


> ... and it allowed me to give the inside a good sanding.



The real challenge is going to be making up a story when somebody asks you "how did you manage to get the inside sanded so well?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Here it is finished, all's well that ends well. Normally olive sapwood is cream colored (lighter than the heartwood) and stays that way when turned fresh, but this was a very old, long dead piece, powder dry. Then the sapwood turns dark brown and darker that the heartwood, makes for a different look. Lacquer finish, about 12" tall and 11" wide.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That's a real looker right there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Beautiful, Barry.

That one is half price because it’s damaged, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Wonderful piece, can't stop looking at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very cool. Half price because it's damaged and only half the wood is there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Half price because it's damaged and only half the wood is there!


Hey! Watch it, I claimed it first.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA

The motivator for this contest really stepped up on this one!

Great job Barry!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very cool. Half price because it's damaged and only half the wood is there!


The voids cost ya double

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Congrats Barry...wow, stunning!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I am going to have to bow out because I started remodeling my shop to insulate and air condition it around the same time this started. Can’t deal with the heat no more and this takes priority. Thought I would be further along than I am but my aging body is going as fast as it can. I will still complete the project but have to prioritize tasks

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 7


----------



## Barb

barry richardson said:


> Here it is finished, all's well that ends well. Normally olive sapwood is cream colored (lighter than the heartwood) and stays that way when turned fresh, but this was a very old, long dead piece, powder dry. Then the sapwood turns dark brown and darker that the heartwood, makes for a different look. Lacquer finish, about 12" tall and 11" wide.
> View attachment 226283View attachment 226284View attachment 226285


This is just Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich

Birch burl hollow form. Our local club just had a demo on hollow forms with voids, so the timing worked out just right for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65

Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great looking piece!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Awesome @Jason Goodrich !! I really like the accent line at the top, kind of highlights the voids.

It does, however, remind me of the contorted face of an anguished alien!! Love it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Jason Goodrich said:


> Birch burl hollow form. Our local club just had a demo on hollow forms with voids, so the timing worked out just right for this.
> 
> View attachment 226393
> 
> View attachment 226394


Another beautiful submission!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Great work on a sweet piece of wood!


----------



## Steve in VA

Awesome job Jason! How large is the final piece?

The voting for this contest is going to be very tough! Keep the phenomenal entries coming. Mine will be done this weekend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jason Goodrich

It is about 5” tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Excellent entry Jason.


----------



## Steve in VA

Jason Goodrich said:


> It is about 5” tall.


Love it!!


----------



## Gdurfey

@Jason Goodrich , wowser!!!!!!!!!! Great accent around top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Here's the bowl that came from the piece I started with. Finished with Tried & True Danish Oil and a top coat of Original. 11" x 3"

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

This is a stunner Steve.


----------



## trc65

Great looking bowl. Love all the pieces of dark gnarly wood, provides beautiful accents.


----------



## Barb

Great looking bowl Steve! The photography is top notch too!


----------



## William Tanner

Found this in a corner hiding yesterday. Wish I could have found it a week ago. Will figure out what it is and where I got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson

William Tanner said:


> Found this in a corner hiding yesterday. Wish I could have found it a week ago. Will figure out what it is and where I got it.
> 
> View attachment 226808


Definitely has potential!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

drilled and inserted. Finish is rattle can poly.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Here it is. White flowers are Saguaro Blossoms and the yellow is Prickly Pear.


















I'm 95% positive this a Catclaw burl root. It was pulled out of the ground possibly 1970-75 for a road at a property that was selling 2-5 acre parcels back then. Trees were uprooted and pushed off to the side of the new road awaiting good ole Jerry to come along 50 years later to get a piece of old dried barkless wood. 11" x 12" x 6" deep. Sherwin Williams satin lacquer........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Steve in VA

We've gotten some excellent entries in this weekend. There's still a few more hours left to get your pieces submitted. 

No doubt the voting is going to be tough on this one!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Very cool Jerry, really like your minimalist approach to that piece. Gives a glimpse of the beauty of cut and finished wood while preserving the form that the desert and time created.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Here it is. White flowers are Saguaro Blossoms and the yellow is Prickly Pear.
> 
> View attachment 226875View attachment 226876
> View attachment 226877View attachment 226878View attachment 226879View attachment 226880View attachment 226881
> 
> I'm 95% positive this a Catclaw burl root. It was pulled out of the ground possibly 1970-75 for a road at a property that was selling 2-5 acre parcels back then. Trees were uprooted and pushed off to thew side of the new road awaiting good ole Jerry to come along 50 years later to get a piece of old dried barkless wood. 11" x 12" x 6" deep. Sherwin Williams satin lacquer........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Your display answered the question " what is it used for?" That is the first step in moving a piece like this.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Your display answered the question " what is it used for?" That is the first step in moving a piece like this.


Thanks Frank. 
I originally wanted to turn another piece that was a little longer to fit into the bowl on this. I would have drilled a hole at an angle of about 30 degrees, and then put an American flag in it and called the turnings, Suribachi?. But, time ran out on me as I'm so disorganized it's pathetic. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks Frank.
> I originally wanted to turn another piece that was a little longer to fit into the bowl on this. I would have drilled a hole at an angle of about 30 degrees, and then put an American flag in it and called the turnings, Suribachi?. But, time ran out on me as I'm so disorganized it's pathetic. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I feel for you there. No explanations needed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Jonkou said:


> Thanks, sturdy looking legs… never know when your gonna find the good stuff.




fresh cut today. I think I will sit on this and just smile. I believe I may have a piece of "the good stuff" this time.

I may have cut these a bit thicker than the 6/4 pine I was cutting today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jonkou

2feathers Creative Making said:


> fresh cut today. I think I will sit on this and just smile. I believe I may have a piece of "the good stuff" this time.I may have cut these a bit thicker than the 6/4


Looks like the good stuff to me, nice find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

